# Geforce 3 Treiber in SUSE installieren?



## Semjasa (9. Februar 2004)

Habe Suse 8.1 und weiss nicht wie ich die Grafikkartentreiber meiner Geforce 3 installieren muss? Und woher bekomme ich welche, da derzeit die Grafikkarte nur Simuliert wird?

Mfg
Semjasa


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Februar 2004)

Ist bei XFree doch mitdabei


----------



## Semjasa (9. Februar 2004)

Xfree was ist denn das? Bin noch recht neu bei SUSE.


----------



## Sway (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ist bei XFree doch mitdabei  *



Und wie siehts mit dem 3D support aus? Soweit ich weiss is der net mit bei. Da muss er sich von http://www.nvidia.de /.com die Treiber saugen. Da gibts Spezielle Sourcen für Suse 8.x mit entsprechender Anleitung. Ich glaub die gibts sogar in Deutsch


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

Bei XFree ist nur ein dummy-Treiber dabei, mit dem die Grafikkarte zwar funktioniert, aber halt keine 3D-Funktionalität bietet. Ist irgendein Lizenzproblem...


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Bei XFree ist nur ein dummy-Treiber dabei, mit dem die Grafikkarte zwar funktioniert, aber halt keine 3D-Funktionalität bietet. Ist irgendein Lizenzproblem... *



<- will kein 3d )


----------



## Semjasa (9. Februar 2004)

Ich schon deshalb habe ich ja gefragt denn den Dummie hab ich ja drauf aber der unterstützt das 3D nicht.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

Treiber runterladen (hier), per 
	
	
	



```
#sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run
```
 installieren, die XFConfig86-4 bearbeiten (findet man in meinem Fall unter /etc/X11/) und in der Sektion "Device" den Treiber auf "nvidia" setzen, die Module anpassen (glx hinzufügen), den neuen Treiber laden 
	
	
	



```
#modprobe nvidia
```
 und den X-Server neu starten.


----------



## Semjasa (9. Februar 2004)

Irgendwie bin ich zu dumm dafür hab ich das Gefühl, das muss ich leider Windows gutschreiben da geht die Installation leicht hab alle eure tipps befolgt.
Habe die Datei runtergeladen und beim Entpacken kommt dann eine Meldung:

Nvidia-installer can not be run as root.

dann sagt mir der Johannes ich soll *su -c* zuvor schreiben, dann will die Konsole aber wieder mein Passwort das lässt sich nicht eingeben oder wird nicht angezeigt habe es trotzdem getippt dann heisst es mal wieder falsches Passwort.

HEUL


----------



## Sway (9. Februar 2004)

Suse hat da seine Probleme... schau mal bei nvidia nach, die haben eine Anleitung extra für Suse 8.x


----------

